# " i no speaka the language? Did i say that or "this?"



## halalu (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello lovely peers. 


Texting is the new language. I don't know all the slang and text language. The younger generations think it is hilarious and it has been my experience that if they communicate with text or by phone and I don't know what is happening there is a penalty and it is a humble experience. I try to keep up but sometimes I just don't want to. The baby-boomers are a large part of the population and "I think the young people should speak the language not text slang." 

SO HOW DO I SAY THIS IN TEXT: KISS MY (USE YOU IMAGINATION)!!! TEXT PEOPLE!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2015)

Kma


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2015)

another way to do it is this ........      (_x_)


----------



## Don M. (Sep 6, 2015)

English seems to be Doomed....when half of our young communicate in varying degrees of Cell Phone Slang, and millions more consider Spanish or Ebonics their primary language.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 6, 2015)

Don M. said:


> English seems to be Doomed....when half of our young communicate in varying degrees of Cell Phone Slang, and millions more consider Spanish or Ebonics their primary language.



Is this a bad thing? Me thinks not necessarily so, things change and adapting is the best way to go.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 6, 2015)

Never sent or received a text in my life, but I like Holly's text shortcut.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2015)

For gosh sakes Holly!  Put some pants on that thing; at least a thong.    (_Y_)


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 6, 2015)

I was an English major so the subject really sickens me. Reading 14th century poets and loving every minute of it...kids in future generations will be so busy with their hand held devices they won't see a need for handwriting and printed books...if they haven't gotten there already.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 6, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I was an English major so the subject really sickens me. Reading 14th century poets and loving every minute of it...kids in future generations will be so busy with their hand held devices they won't see a need for handwriting and printed books...if they haven't gotten there already.



If the Chinese hackers Really wanted to bring this country to its knees, all they would have to do is shut down all the cell phone towers for a few days.  Half of our population would be in dire straits within 48 hours.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 7, 2015)

.


----------



## Vita (Sep 7, 2015)

Well ... my granddaughter, she is only 4 year old and still unable to write, but she already knows how to send me a message with :love_heart:. Always look at the brighter side...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2015)

LOL>.welcome to the forum Vita!!


----------



## Vita (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Hollydolly


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 7, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I was an English major so the subject really sickens me. Reading 14th century poets and loving every minute of it...kids in future generations will be so busy with their hand held devices they won't see a need for handwriting and printed books...if they haven't gotten there already.



I think they've already gotten there.  My great niece says they don't even teach cursive writing in her school.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 8, 2015)

The "kids" gave my 80 year old a smart phone.  Now she is like one of them!  

I don't have even a dumb phone, don't need it.  Land line still does it for me.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 8, 2015)

*This thread reminds me of a joke.
Well I think it is a Joke!
*
*Barak Obama and David Cameron are shown a time machine which can see 150 years into the future. 
 They both decide to test it by asking a question each.
Barak goes first.
“What will the USA be like in 150 years time?”
The machine whirs and beeps and goes into action and gives him a printout, he reads it out
"The country is in good hands under the new president, crime is non-existent, there is no conflict, the economy is healthy. There are no worries”
David thinks “It's not bad this time machine, I'll have a bit of that” so he asks:
“What will England be like in 150 years time?”
The machine whirs and beeps and goes into action, and he gets a printout.
But he just stares at it.
"Come on David” says Barak, “What does it say”

David replies,

“Ruggered if I know! It's not in English!” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## lb1818 (Sep 8, 2015)




----------

